# Rafts



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone have plans(prints) for building a pond raft? I suppose I could make something that would work, but thought I would give proven raft a try. I am going to use 4 or 6 55 gallon barrels. thanks


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you are looking for floats for the raft hoover fishing club has some good used floats for sail. Go to "fish n tails" if interested.


----------

